# Anyone have a Sling box & a 622? How do they do?



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

I have read about Dish Network's investment in the Sling Box and learned on Monday's tech forum that in addition to Pocketdish, the USB 2.0 port can also be used with the Sling Box.

Can anyone with this set up tell me a little more about how well they play together? 

Does the Slingbox actually have the capability to convert DBS to IP for transmittal over the net?

As a traveling salesman this could be perfect for me...


----------



## david80 (May 16, 2006)

I have a Sling box. My version does not have a USB port. It takes the S-video, composite, or RF signals and streams the video over IP. (It's compressed and the ratio varies with the available bandwidth.) It works quite well. I use it when I travel and don't bother with the hotel channels at all. The better your broadband connection, the better the performance. It's also great to set up a recording while you are traveling.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I have the original sling box too and spent some time last Sunday trying to get it to work with 622. 

While there amy be a newer version of software that I don't have the sling box will not work with the 622's RF out. You have to use it on AV only. The problem is that the 622 does not output RF on channel 2,3 or 4 that is the way sling built their software. Yes, 3, 4 channel is the industry standard but the 622 does'nt work with industry standards. The other limitation is that your remote MUST be on remote channel 1. I didn't have the timne Sunday to reprogram the remote address and did not want to upset my HDTIVO working on the AV input to the sling box so I just gave up on it for now. The other possibility would be to connect the 622's AV out to a 3rd party RF modulator to interconnect to the sling box. I may try that when I return home in a couple weeks. I's still need to flip the remote addresses with my 921 as well but I believe that should work. 

Some news from the Tech Chat I caught- The said that the 622's USB will be compatible with the sling box in the near future so if you have one of those, (I don't) that may be the way to get it to work too. I wonder if Dish will make the control workwhich would eliminate the IR blaster as well. That would be nice! 

Meanwhile- all I can offer on sling technology is I have mine working great with the HDTIVO on AV input and the 921 on RF in. I use a laptop with Verizon EVDO card and a cell phone with Verizon EVDO and both work flawlessly! It is amazing technology.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

This forum has some helpful 622/Sling tips:

http://www.slingcommunity.com/search;jsessionid=BDAF088751589E70BD133380854B0880


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It still only distributes an SD source. One will still be converting from digital to analog and reconverting to a form for e-net distribution. When will we see a digital to digital output? At the present rate w/ all the DRM going on it may be never. When is the media industry going to get it give people a way of getting the media out at a reasonable price and it will be paid for. Keep it a "BIG NO NO" and it is daring the hackers to break it and thumb their noises at the industry in general.


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks for all the good info.

I can see how the addition of USB support could add functionality and perhaps PQ.

In theory, it could carry the remote control signals and digital content. 

Perhaps the DRM concerns could be assuaged by the fact it would not be slinging pure DBS signal, it would still get converted inside the sling box. 

I would think that the only difference is that it would be a DBS to IP conversion and not an analog to digital conversion. 

By converting in the digital domain they could also pass through some sort of flag/IP protection method.

It is probably more likely that the USB port will initially be used as a way to get around the 622's lack of an analog tuner without carrying any video signal.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

The newest version of the Sling software (1.3.0.176) fully supports the 622.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

hgeyer said:


> The newest version of the Sling software (1.3.0.176) fully supports the 622.


Thanks. I will be checking that out. I'm looking for sling software to support multiple remote channels and RF channels in the output range that 622 sends.

I don't have the this version of the software but what I have supports Sling on AV input and RF remote channel 1 only.


----------



## hgeyer (Dec 4, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Thanks. I will be checking that out. I'm looking for sling software to support multiple remote channels and RF channels in the output range that 622 sends.
> 
> I don't have the this version of the software but what I have supports Sling on AV input and RF remote channel 1 only.


I should've been more careful when I used the word 'fully.' I meant that it fully emulates the 622 remote.

However, it does allow for coaxial input on the higher channels, including the all-important 73+ range. This really doesn't do any thing unless they can figure out how to control TV-2 with the IR remote emulator.

It does not appear to support multiple remote control channels.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks! But while that allows me to avoid purchasing a traditional RF modulator for ch 3 or 4 out, I'll still need to switch my IR remote channels. No big deal but just the time to do it. 
This is what I get for having a "prefessional" installation. The installer set it up that way, on IR channel 5 believe it or not. I have been ysing my 921 so far on the sling box but of course it doesn't do the MP4 channels and I like watching the new NGHD channel and would like to have the 622 operational. Again, thanks for the word on the software update as it puts me 80% where I want to be.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

hgeyer said:


> I should've been more careful when I used the word 'fully.' I meant that it fully emulates the 622 remote.
> 
> However, it does allow for coaxial input on the higher channels, including the all-important 73+ range. This really doesn't do any thing unless they can figure out how to control TV-2 with the IR remote emulator.
> 
> It does not appear to support multiple remote control channels.


Does it support the "*" button for formatting now? I've been griping about that for month's on their forum!

bTW, I switched my 622 into Single mode to support my Slingbox, and it works great this way.


----------



## gweempose (Jun 11, 2006)

srrobinson2 said:


> Does it support the "*" button for formatting now? I've been griping about that for month's on their forum!


Yes, you can change apect ratios via the sling remote. For the record, I've been using a Slinbox with my 622 for about a month now and everything works perfectly.


----------



## Arizablue (Sep 12, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Yes, you can change apect ratios via the sling remote. For the record, I've been using a Slinbox with my 622 for about a month now and everything works perfectly.


gweempose, do you have the SlingBox hooked up to the 622 via USB?

I am getting Dish this weekend and have been looking into SlingBox, looks very promissing.


----------

